# ما هى أنواع الشحوم والزيوت المستخدمة فى الصناعة



## ahmedbayomy (4 ديسمبر 2006)

أرجو معرفة أنواع الشحوم وخصائصها والزيوت المستخدمة فى الصناعة


----------



## nicetalk (11 ديسمبر 2006)

Types of Lubricants 
It’s important to make yourself familiar with the various kinds of lubricants, so , that you can recognize them and use the correct type for each application. In some applications, using the wrong type of lubricant will quickly destroy the machinery. The two major groups of lubricants are oils and greases. 
Oils 
Oils are fluid lubricants and are classified according to source: 
Mineral oils are refined from crude petroleum - the sort that is extracted from underground oil fields. They are still the most common type and are produced for a wide range of applications. 
Biodegradable oils are made from vegetable sources like castor oil and rapeseed oil, or from synthetic 'esters' (an ester is a kind of organic chemical). They are used when there could be a danger to the environment - for instance the water supply . 
Synthetic oils are manufactured by chemical processes. Examples are polyalkylene glycols, poly-alpha-olefins and silicones. Their use is growing, because synthetic oils can have unusual properties. For instance, they can function in extremes of temperature with no appreciable change in their normal lubricating properties. 
Oils are described as light or heavy, according to how easily they flow. 



Greases 
Greases are usually made by combining an oil with a thickener. The oil provides the lubricating film, while the thickener holds the oil in place and keeps it from flowing away from parts that need lubrication. The most common thickeners are soaps of various kinds. Clays and other non-soap thickeners are also sometimes used. Greases are described as soft or hard, according to how stiff they are. 
1.3 Other types of lubricants 
There are three other groups of lubricant, all of them less common than oils and greases .. 
Solid lubricants are made from minerals such as mica~ talc, graphite, and soapstone. They are characterized by a plate-like structure right down to microscopic level. These lubricants work because the plates slide easily over each other when subjected to shear stress at an angle. Solid lubricants can be used alone or mixed with fluid lubricants or greases. They are frequently used in the machine-tool industry. 
Fire-resistant oils are used in situations such as foundries, coal mines and steel works where combustible materials (including most ordinary oils) would cause a hazard. The water glycols and invert emulsions are examples of fire-resistant oils. 
Dry, spray-on lubricants are used in some applications.






1.4 Types of lubrication 
Lubricants work by creating special conditions between the surfaces in contact. There are three main types of lubricant film conditions that can exist. 

a)	Boundary Lubrication
In this condition, a thin layer of lubricant is present, but significant metal-to-metal contact still exists. Hence part of the load is taken by the lubricant but most is still taken by the surface high spots. This condition, when used to combat heavy loading, is known as extreme pressure lubrication. 

b)	Mixed-film lubrication
This is an intermediate condition between boundary and full-film lubrication in which the lubricant layer is thicker than the boundary lubrication but some metal-to-metal contact still exists. 

c)	Full-film lubrication
This is the condition in which the moving surfaces are completely separated by lubricant film. This can occur in two different ways: 

Hydrostatic: 
When the lubricant is supplied under pressure from an outside source, e.g. a pump or gravity feed.

Hydrodynamic: 
In which the pressure develops due to the resistance of the lubricant itself. This is the type of lubrication that occurs in a plain bearing and can best be understood by examining how the lubricant film is formed in that situation. Fig.(1.2) shows the stages involved. While at rest the journal sits on the bottom of the bearing, fig.(1.2-a), on start-up it climbs up the side of the bearing and establishes a lubricant film which, as it develops, forces the journal over to the other side of the bearing where it rides on a wedge of lubricant, fig.(1.2-b). As the lubricant is drawn into the wedge by the action of the journal, it is compressed, and the pressure developed keeps the metal surfaces apart.


----------



## محمد وصيف الشناوى (9 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا اخى ولكنى اريد اسماء الشركات والبدائل لها


----------



## محمد علي مكي (9 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز واليك نبده عن اهميه الزيوت والشحوم 
تستدعي الحمولات الكبيره المطبقه على مختلف القطع الاساسيه في المحركات ضروره تامين وصول الزيت الى اماكن الاحتكاك حيت ان وجود هده الطبقه الزيتيه تودي الى خفض قيمه الاستطاعات في التغلب علىمقومات الاحتكاك كما ان الزيت يقلل من التاكل ويحمي المحركات وصناديق التروس هدا علاوه على المهمه الاساسيه للزيت فانه يقوم بسحب قسط من الحراره المتولده نتيجيه لاحتكاك السطوح المتلامسه ويستفاد من الزيت كجسم وسيط في بعض اجهزه التحكم وهناك عده شركات تنتج عده انواع من الزيوت المختلفه على سبيل المتال ( caltex&sheil&BP&agip&castrol&mobil oil &texaco)


----------



## محمد علي مكي (9 فبراير 2009)

*زيوت التنظيف والعزل*

زيوت التنظيف والعزل


----------



## إلى فلسطين (9 فبراير 2009)

مشكور الاخ محمد علي مكي


----------



## وائل عبده (17 فبراير 2009)

*جزيت خيرا و اكلت طيرا و تزوجت بكرا*​


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (17 فبراير 2009)

*مشكور الاخ محمد علي مكي مشكور معلومات مهمة *​


----------



## ياسر بركة (14 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## fadi kabes (14 مايو 2009)

مشكورين جدا


----------



## fmharfoush (15 مايو 2009)

مشكور يا أخي ..............


----------



## hasi1971 (15 مايو 2009)

*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]من المعلوم أن الاحتكاك بين سطحين معدنيين يوّلد طاقة تتحول إلى حرارة. وكلما كان الاحتكاك كبيراً ولمدة أطول فإن حرارة السطوح المحتكة ترتفع إلى درجة أكبر حتى يتفتت سطح المعدن، مهما كانت هذه السطوح مصقولة بإتقان.
لابد إذن من وجود جسم بين هذه السطوح يخفف من شدة الاحتكاك وبالتالي تقل درجة الحرارة على الأسطح المحتكة ومن ثم تبطىء عملية اهترائها.
إن هذا الجسم هو الزيت.
أنواع الزيوت:
ا. زيوت حيوانية.
2. زيوت نباتية )وقد كان زيت الخروع النباتي هو الزيت الوحيد المستخدم سابقاً في تزييت المحركات، لأنه يتضمن صفات ممتازة(.
3. زيوت معدنية: )وتتميز بالصفات الجيدة وهي تستخدم على نطاق واسع، ويمكن توفيرها بكميات كبيرة جدا(.
4. الشحوم: وهي خليط من الزيوت المعدنية والشحوم الحيوانية والصابون.
خواص الزيوت )أهمها
1. اللزوجة )وهي الخاصية الوحيدة للدلالة والتعبير عن خصائص الزيوت تجارياً(.
2. الالتصاق )أي الصفة التي يبلل فيها الزيت أجزاء المعدن ويلتصق عليه(.
3. السيولة )أي سهولة سيلان الزيت(.
ما الذي تعنيه هذه الحروف أو الرموز؟
- كثير من السائقين لا يعرفون معنى الرموز الموجودة على عبوات الزيوت أو الشحوم، مع أنه من المفترض أن يلم هؤلاء السائقون بالمعاني التي تخص هذه الرموز أو الأرقام، إذ ان الإلمام بمثل هذه الأشياء يساعد )بإذن الله( على اطالة العمر الافتراضي لمحرك السيارة وعلبة التروس )الجير( والأجهزة الأخرى التي لا تستغني عن الزيوت أو الشحوم أثناء عملها، إليكم فيما يلي توضيح لمعاني هذه الرموز:
SAEوهو رمز عالمي للدلالة على اللزوجة كعامل أول وأساسي في تصنيف الزيوت )Society of Automotive Engineers( أي جمعية مهندسي السيارات.
)API( المؤسسة الأمريكية للبترول.
)ML( زيت مخصص للمحركات الخفيفة التي تعمل بالبنزين )Motor Light(.
)MM( زيت مخصص للمحركات المتوسطة التي تعمل بالبنزين )Motor Medium(.
)MS( زيت مخصص للمحركات عامة التي تعمل بالبنزين )Motot Service(.
)DG( زيت مخصص لمحركات الديزل الخفيفة )Diesel General(.
)DM( زيت مخصص لمحركات الديزل المتوسطة )Diesel Medium(.
)DS( زيت مخصص لمحركات الديزل الثقيلة )Diesel Service([/FONT]*


----------



## tayaba (11 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الاخ محمد


----------



## ابو محمود (11 يونيو 2009)

مشكورررين على المعلومات الجميله الى زيككم


----------



## عـلـي (17 يونيو 2009)

تسلمون على المعلومات المفيده وبسراحه معلومات مهمه لاكن بسبب قلت الوعي يجهلها سائق السيارات 
ولاحضت ان اكثر سائق السيارات يسئل عن افضل زيت من اصحابه او من اصحاب محلات الزيوت ولا يسئل عن الرموز الموجوده على علبة الزيت وانواعه والى الامام اخواني ومنكم نستفيد


----------



## ELMOGHAZY (3 أبريل 2010)

جميل واتمنى المزيد من المعلومات


----------



## عبدالمجيد أحمد علي (22 أبريل 2010)

اريد معرفة بدائل الشحوم في الشركات العالمية المماثلة للشركات المصرية


----------



## مجدى زكى عليمى (27 يونيو 2010)

:79:


fmharfoush قال:


> مشكور يا أخي ..............


----------



## سندبار (18 يوليو 2010)

الموضوع مهم جداً نشكر جهودك


----------



## (محمد ودود) (19 يوليو 2010)

nicetalk قال:


> types of lubricants
> it’s important to make yourself familiar with the various kinds of lubricants, so , that you can recognize them and use the correct type for each application. In some applications, using the wrong type of lubricant will quickly destroy the machinery. The two major groups of lubricants are oils and greases.
> Oils
> oils are fluid lubricants and are classified according to source:
> ...


 

موضوع جميل


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (21 يوليو 2010)

شكراا لاختيارك هذا الموضوع


----------



## khaled_engineer (22 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا
ونحتاج المزيد من المعلومات عن الزيوت و الشحوم 
فحتى الآن لم أجد معلومات تفصيلية 
فالتشحيم و التزييت للماكينات في المصانع وعمل خطة صيانة لها من الأشياء المهمة جدا وكلما يعمل الواحد منا في مصنع يجد أنه في حاجة اساسية لمعرفة الزيوت و الشحم الذي ينبغي أن يستخدم مع الماكينات لأنه قد يجد الفنيين الموجودين في المكان يستخدمون أنواع غير مناسبة فينبغي علينا كمهندسين أن نكون على معرفة جيدة بأنواع الزيوت و الشحم
يعني نريد أمثالة عملية بمعنى
يوجد نوع شحم ep0 هذا عبارة عن شحم خفيف ويستخدم في كذا وكذا وكذا 
ويوجد نوع شحم ep2 وهذا عبارة عن شحم ثقيل و يستخدم في كذا وكذا وكذا
ويوجد نوع زيت هيديروليك 37 ويوجد زيت هيدروليك 48 وغيره الكثير ما معنى هذا الأرقام وهل لها دلالة معينة ومتى يستخدم هذا النوع من الزيت أو غيره
ويوجد نوع زيت شل 220 ما هذا الأنواع و متى تستخدم وما معنى الأرقام ؟؟
أرجو مزيد إيضاح لأنني أعاني من ذلك في الواقع الحالي


----------



## mass power (21 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير
بس انا عايز اعرف الزيوت المستخدمه في السوق وارقمها


----------



## محمود كمال امين (30 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## fulla sadiq (21 يناير 2012)

شكرااا جزيلاا على هذي المعلومات الحلوة ... 
ممكن اعرف انواع الزيوت المستخدمة في الدبابات والمدرعات ومواصفاتها ...


----------



## center_eng (2 مارس 2013)

............................


----------



## ساجد محمد رافت (3 مارس 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## clever man (13 يوليو 2017)

مشكورين


----------



## ahmedbayomy (8 سبتمبر 2017)

ممكن يا جماعة لو فى شيت اكسل ليوضح انواع الزيوت والشحوم ودرجة لزوجتها واستخداماتها فى الصناعة والمكافىء لها فى الشركات المعروفة مثل موبييل وشيل والشركات الاخرى


----------



## ahmedbayomy (13 نوفمبر 2017)

السلام عليكم يا شباب 
بداية الف شكر على تفاعلكم 
وكنت اريد اى شيت اكسل يوضح بة مقارنة لانواع الزيت والشحوم المستخدمة وفيما تستخدم والشركات المصنعة بمكافائتها 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## saad_aljuboury (3 ديسمبر 2017)

جزاكم الله خير الموضوع مهم ولو كان بالإمكان ادراج ارقام الزيوت والشحوم وأماكن استخدامها والمكافآت لها


----------



## atefkq (8 مايو 2018)

مهندسونا الكرام ارجو المساعدة 
قمت بعمل مؤسسة توريد وتركيب المكيفات الاسبلت في ابوظبي
وبعد انتهاء كل التراخيص
لم اجد عمالة في هذا المجال 
atefkq(a)gmail.com​
​


----------

